# Speaking of Pirates...



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

For those who are looking to be modern day pirates, don't forget to wear the proper head gear. 










Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (May 1, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

Good one


----------



## Rangerus (May 1, 2009)

Laughed out loud.


----------



## jandrusk (May 1, 2009)

That is great. I'm going to have to get one of those.


----------



## Rangerus (May 1, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> That is great. I'm going to have to get one of those.



The authentic ones come with an certified US Navy Seal stamp of approval.


----------



## EricP (May 1, 2009)

I'm sure glad that some of us in the US still have excellent senses of humor--socialism growing by leaps and bounds can sure put a dark cloud over things!!


----------



## OPC'n (May 1, 2009)

Must have a very hard head!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 1, 2009)

I need another hat like I need another hole in the head......in this case that would be redundant.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> That is great. I'm going to have to get one of those.



Jandrusk, thanks for the post. I notice that you do not have a signature, which is a requirement on the Board. Click on the link in my signature below to see how to remedy this matter.

And keep on posting!


----------

